# Borax Or Epsom Salt for Flock with Lice or Mites



## paloma101 (Sep 20, 2018)

Hey guys! 

So I have a flock living on the roof & some have lice. I was going to start applying Borax to their bath water trays - 1 tbsp. per gallon, right? There's lot's of chickadees birds around too, will they be fine drinking the water too? 

There's also bees around and I heard that borax will eliminate them. 

Will epsom salt be a better choice to apply in the water instead of Borax since there's bees around the garden? 

If so, how much epsom salt do i put in their bath trays? 

Thanks!


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi


----------



## jonrf (Nov 30, 2017)

What kind of lice or mites do you have? There are mites and sucking lice that suck blood. You can use ivermectin in their drinking water to treat for many type of mites and lice without toxic borate ions (borax, or orthoboric acid roach powder) or needing insecticide nerve agents like pyrethins and piperonyl butoxide.

Ivermectin also of course kills worms lile capillary worms and intestinal nematodes. It is safe for pigeons and other doves and is safer than other options. A bottle of 1% ivermectin solution for birds runs around $12 on https://uspigeons.mercasystems.com/index.php/ivermectin-pigeons-products.html and you can let them drink it. There is another thread here on Pigeons.biz concerning ivermectin https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/ivermectin-dosage-68559.html

I would recommend trying ivermectin. It would save the bees 

Borate ions can cause chemical burns if it is too strong, and also is hard on their sensitive intestines if they drink a stronger solution too much, or too long. Also, borate ions can cause genetic (teragenic) defects in offspring. As a chemist, we were taught that in undergrad school when they updated the Material (safety) Data Sheets, and put out a notice to the women, especially pregnant women, to avoid skin contact while in the lab. Borax salt hydrate is safer than others but still is potentially hazardous. Ivermectin has a lesser risk to birds, but overdoses can cause neurological issues.

If the problem persists, maybe use a pet bird mite and lice spray or poultry lice powder on the feathers directly. You may have to treat a few times a few days apart at first, and again after about 8 days if there are eggs that later hatch after the first treatments. Clean the cage or loft completely throughout with the spray or use very hot soapy water with a little bleach in it (~1% bleach solution), but let it air out real good before returning the birds as they are sensitive to the chlorine in bleach.

Some mites, (especially scaly feet mites) like to hide in cracks, nests, and bedding. There are also "jockey" pigeon flies that mainly are in tropical areas, that hide in the crevace of the base of the neck near the shoulders and suck blood in pigeons. A few lice species can actually piggyback on pigeon flies to find a new host. If the birds do not get in close contact with others from other kits or flocks, you will have no problem granted they all are treated and the area(s) your birds live in.


----------



## jonrf (Nov 30, 2017)

https://www.google.com/search?q=ivermectin+pigeon

You will see other options and information on ivermectin. Even dips and powders for larger flocks.

The link I supplied earlier for the $12 bottle is small (10 ml) yet very strong, and one drop in a cup lf water would be good for bathing a single bird with a severe infestation and showing weakness or lethargy.

https://www.jedds.com/shop/privermectin/
These larger jugs are good for medium to large flocks and is more dilute, thus safer:

GENERIC FOR IVOMEC SHEEP DRENCH
Treats internal and external parasites including mites, lice and worms.

Composition: 0.08% Ivermectin solution.

*Dosage Treatment:*
Birds: Administer 3 tblsp (1.5 oz ) per gallon water for 1 day repeat treatment 21 days later for 1 day.
Can apply 1 drop directly to the back of the neck or add into the drinking water.
Bath/drench for treating lice/mites: 3 cc (3ml) per gallon of water

Size: 8oz OR 32oz


----------

